# Identify these old hand planes? Good deal?



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys, I have been looking at picking up an older plane off of craigslist. I found an ad for two older ones but the seller doesn't know much about them. I need your help to tell to identify the wooden one and how much should i offer? This is what the ad says

"Two antique wood planes. Metal one a Bailey No. 5. The other a wooden one 16" l x 2 1/2 h x 2 3/4 w. Had them for display. Selling both together for $40."


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Both are jack planes, the top a 'woodie' (of course) and the bottom one appears to be a pre-war Stanley (as you stated). The woodie, assuming it's not unique and the vast majority of them are not, is $5-$10 typically. That leaves $30 for the Stanley jack. With a busted tote, part missing too, and a chip off the lever cap 'lever,' it appears the tool has seen a bit of abuse. So check for cracks around the mouth (underside) and along the sides as well. Knob looks fine in the pic, appears to have the lateral adjuster too, which is good. Possibly a T11, a common favorite user.

They're not rare, and are very usuable. But typically can be found for $25 or so.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You're probably not going to identify the wooden plane from this photo. You'll need to see if you can find marking on it either in the front or on the iron. Even then it may be iffy. Its a wood foreplane, and looks in fair shape. You could most likely get it to work if that was your goal.

It's pretty much, how much do you want to pay for them. I usually pay about $10 each for the wood bodies, but they often go for much more.

The #5 would be worth about $20 to me, if i was looking for one. Type and condition will vary the price.

$40 for the 2 isn't bad, but its not a steal either, but it also depends on where you are located. Some locations have a much more abundance of vintage tools than others.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A good deal? no.

See these recent ebay sales of comparable iron #5 Bailey planes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bailey-Hand-Plane-No-5-mixed-with-Stanley-Parts-too-/380524079740?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589900aa7c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-PLANE-BAILEY-NO-5-/221149159862?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337d8461b6

Unless you want a display piece, I recommend not acquiring
old wooden bench planes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 to Don's detail, re: the woodie. Jack or fore, and the length is pretty darn close, it can be used and some (like Superdave) love them. Bench should be lower than normal with woodies in use. I can't get the hang of them; they always clog with shavings 'cept a jack I have that has a Wide Open Mouth…


----------

